# Just moved to KC, need comity license



## Jaylaw_PE (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

So i am licensed in Illinois, but i just moved to Kansas City last month.

I'm looking to get licensed here. I live in Missouri, but work in Kansas. I don't particularly 'need' the license for my job (work as a construction manager for a big real estate mgmt firm now), but it would be nice to have just in case.

It looks like the MO or KS comity applications require that i have some other PEs write me reference letters. Anyone know if they need to be from the state i am trying to get licensed in or can they be from Illinois? It says they have to be 'familiar with my work' so i know no one here would be, and i really didnt work with a lot of PEs in illinois other than my old boss (though i do KNOW a lot of PEs).

Can i get a college buddy of mine to write one or does it need to be someone i actually worked with? Not sure why i need them at all really since im already licensed in one state. Also, any experience on which is easier to get/maintain or more useful in KC between KS and MO?

Jaylaw


----------



## Jaylaw_PE (Aug 31, 2012)

Bueller...? :wave2:


----------

